# هندسة مدنية ام هندسة ميكانيكية ؟؟؟



## cocopops (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اساتذتي الكرام ارجو ان تفيدوني بخبرتكم
لقد انهيت لتوي الثانوية العامة وسأدخل الجامعة ان شاء الله
لكنني محتار بين الهندية المدنية والميكانيكية
انا شخصياً اشعر بأن الهندسة الميكانيكية تناسبني اكثر
لكن والدي يقول بان الهندسة المدنية افضل بكثير مع العلم ان والدي مدرس مادة لغة انجليزية
جارنا مهندس مدني خبرته تزيد عن 20 سنة واخبر والدي بان ادرس الهندسة المدنية وان لا اضيع على نفسي هذه الفرصة الذهبية

اصبحت محتار فعلاً ولكن اذا كانت الهندسة المدنية فعلاً افضل فسوف ادرسها
افيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أغسطس 2009)

أخي كوكوببس
 يعتمد إختيارك على عدة أمور
1- البلد الذي انت به وفرص العمل للمجالين ( المدني والميكانيكي)
2- إذا كنت في دولة ذات نهضة عمرانية وشق طرق و كباري ومنشئات فالمدني أفضل
3- إذا كنت في دولة بها صناعات (وقد إنتهت الطفرة العمرانية) فالميكانيكي أفضل

إلا أنني أرشح الهندسة الميكانيكية لما لها من علاقة بعدة مجالات
1- الصناعات بكافة انواعها
2- توليد الطاقة والكهرباء
3- المعدات من سيارات ومصاعد ومعدات ثقيلة وغيرها
4- التحلية (تحلية الميه المالحة)
.
.
.

وأولا وأخيرا رغبتك أنت فهي الأساس 

لتبدع وتنتج وتعطي.

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.


----------



## نايف علي (8 أغسطس 2009)

اختر ماتحب

لتحب ماتعمل 

أنا مهندس ميكانيكي ومباشرة سأقول لك اختر الهندسة الميكانيكية 

لكن الرغبة هي الأساس 

والله الموفق


----------



## al-farsi (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي ..

انا تقريبا نفس حالتك 
تخرجت من الثنويه ومحتار بين ميكاترونكس ومدنيه ..

لاكن اعتقد الميكانيكا افضل من المدنيه مستقبها احسن

شكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

مهندسين مدنى هيقولوك ادخل مدنى

و مهندسين ميكانيكا هيقولوك ادخل ميكانيكا

لازم تشوف انت حابب اية و تدخلة

القسمين مختلفين عن بعض تماما فى مجال الدراسة و مجال العمل
و استخير ربنا


----------



## Thegangster (9 أغسطس 2009)

بص يا برنس لو بتحب تحفظ و تذاكر في اخ يومين و تنجح يبقي ادخل مدني................لو بتحب تفهم و عايز تذاكر و تحب العلم يبقي ادخل ميكانيكا.......بالنسبه بقي للشغل....عندنا في مصر شغل مدني متوفر جدا في اي حته يعني مثلن ماكتب الاستشاري مليه البلد وممكن الواحد يشتغل فيه........اما ميكانيكا فعندنا في مصر انت و حظك .........انا كنت واقع في نفس مشكلتك بس سألت وعرفت واخترت الفهم


----------



## الاسطى محمد (9 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم انا مهندس ميكنانيكي أعمل في شركة إنتاج نفط.وهذه ملاحظاتي:
1-فرص عمل المهندس الميكانيكي كبيرة جدا في معظم البلدان يعني مافيش مصنع او محطة كهرباء او شركة انتاج نفط وحتى شركات الخدمات معظمها تحتاج الى مهنس ميكانيكا.
2-طبيعة العمل متفاوتة يعني ممكن تشتغل على مكتب أو ممكن تشتغل تحت محرك.
3-طبيعة حال تغير الأوضاع الوظيفية يصعب عليك أخذ الخبرة بسرعة.

ليس عندي خبرة كبيرة في الهندسة المدنية لاكن سأخبرك بالمميزات التي أراها:
1-كما ذكر أحد الاخوة لو كانت البلد التي تعيش فيها تشهد نهضة عمرانية فإنك ستجد فرص عمل بسرعة.
2-على حسب علمي شغل الهندسة المدنية أما مكتبي و إما إشراف على المواقع يعني شغل نظيف.
3-لاحظت ان المهندس المدني ممكن ياخد خبر بسرعة.

كما اود ان ارد على أحد الزملاء الذين قالوا لا علاقة بين المهندس المدني والمهدنس الميكانيكي,
ان هذا الكلام خطأ بل هناك علاقة.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أغسطس 2009)

> -طبيعة حال تغير الأوضاع الوظيفية يصعب عليك أخذ الخبرة بسرعة.



عايز افهم قصدك فى النقطة دى يا باشمهندس
الخبرة انا شايف انها بتكتسب بسرعة فى مجال الميكانيكا؟؟!؟!


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (9 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروك على الثانوية العامة


ومع احترامي مفيش حاجة اسمها ميكانيكا او مدني 


الكلام ده انت اللي تحدده مش اي حد

المهندس المدني هيقوللك مدني 

والمهندس الميكانيكا هيقوللك ميكانيكا

هقوللك حاجة

في يوم قبل ماتنام تخيل نفسك مهندس مدني لمدة 10 دقائق ونفس الحال بالنسبة للمدني

وشوف في اي مرة هتحس بانك مرتاح 

واعمل استخارة 

وتوكل على الله


----------



## شاب من مصر (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحب أوضع لأخي العزيز أنني كنت مثلة تماماً في حيرة من أمري في اختيار القسم بعد السنة الأولى (اعدادي هندسة )
ونظراً لتقديري العالي في هذه السنة اخترت القسم صاحب التقدير الكبير وكان اتصالات طبعاً مش عن رغبة ولاكن استخصار التقدير وقعدت في اتصالات أسبوع وحولت إلى كهرباء قعدت فيها محاضرة واحدة وحولت إلى بترول قعدت فيها أسبوع وحولت مدني قعدت فيها شهر ولما لقيت نفسي محتار مع كل هذا الوقت من التحويلات 
قعدت مع نفسي وسألت نفسي أنا عايز أية 
هل عايز قسم علشان مستقبله ولا علشان أن بحب دراسته
وبصيت في نتايج المواد اللدرستها فلقيت إن أعلى درجاتي فيها كلها في مواد الميكانيكا وعلى الفور اخترت ميكانيكا قوى 
ولما اتخرجت من الكلية كان قدامي شغل في المقاولات تخص مجالي ومنها 
1. التكييفات والتكييف المركزي + غلايات التدفئة والتسخين بالمستشفيات أو المنشآت الكبيرة
2. المصاعد بأنواعها 
3. أنظمة الحريق 
4. الصرف الصحي 
5. تحلية المياة 

أما بالنسبة لغير المدني فكان مجال المصانع وشركات البترول والكهرباء فاخترت المصانع 
((((( ملحوظه مهمة )))))
بعد تخرجك المجال اللي هتختارة فيما سبق سيكون معك طول العمر والمهم أن تختار صح في البداية لأن حياتك ستسير على هذا المنوال 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود حمدى مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2013)

cocopops قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اساتذتي الكرام ارجو ان تفيدوني بخبرتكم
> لقد انهيت لتوي الثانوية العامة وسأدخل الجامعة ان شاء الله
> لكنني محتار بين الهندية المدنية والميكانيكية
> ...




جزيت خيرا


----------

